

The next generation of Mark Zuckerberg wannabes - cwan
http://www.salon.com/life/broadsheet/2010/12/07/rate_your_classmates/index.html

======
joshfinnie
What a fluff piece. First, it is only one wannabe. Second, it is a niche
website that can't expand beyond things that have an abbrievation BU. I
understand Facebook started at Harvard, but this article is a stretch to
connect the two.

------
wccrawford
Since it hasn't even been a generation since MZ started Facebook, shouldn't
that be 'the current generation of MZ wannabes'?

~~~
phlux
How many generations do you think it has been since the original .com boom?
(Hint, they aren't biological generations)

------
iterationx
HotOrNot already exists.

~~~
brianbreslin
I wonder how hotornot is doing these days? I haven't been to that site since
they sold it, and before that only once since 2001

------
brianbreslin
this was a waste of 20 seconds, they should have at least put more than one
example here. total fluff.

------
chc
Standard reporter trick when you hear something you want to write about, but
realize it's way too petty for anyone to give a shit: Spin it as, "Could this
be a trend?"

Then, abracadabra! Your story about a kid copying a silly prank he saw in a
movie becomes a story about a whole generation of people trying to follow in
Mark Zuckerberg's footsteps.

------
fjabre
So anyone who attempts to build a "better" mouse trap is a wannabe?

------
Dylanlacey
So, this is about HotOrNot, except that.... Well, except nothing.

------
anonaccount1234
He really is like Zuck. He can't come up with his own ideas either.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
You _seriously_ didn't have the balls to post this under your own account?

~~~
anonaccount1234
Actually I just didn't didn't realize I was logged into this account.

